# No estoy pudiendo



## mylam

Mi hijo de cuatro años sigue saliendo con esto cuando no puede hacer algo: "No estoy pudiendo". A mi me suena bien raro, pero alomejor son mis oidos anglos. ¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Karmele3

No, al menos en español de España. Es "no puedo" y la forma continua de este verbo:   estoy pudiendo, estaba pudiendo, había estado pudiendo, habría estado pudiendo...etc. es imposible en español.


----------



## jomoalce

Aqui en Amercia del sur tambien es   "no puedo". es la forma correcta.


----------



## Servando

mylam said:


> Mi hijo de cuatro años sigue saliendo con esto cuando no puede hacer algo: "No estoy pudiendo". A mi me suena bien raro, pero alomejor son mis oidos anglos. ¿Se puede decir así?


 
Mylam, la forma correcta como ya te dijeron es "no puedo", pero el español que se habla en USA, se cuece aparte y si te interesa que tu hijo hable un buen español, vas a tener que luchar todos los días para corregirle y que no te suenen bien raro (muy raro) las expresiones que él irá aprendiendo de sus amigos y que haya son normales.


----------



## Brenduchis

En dado caso sería 'No lo estoy logrando' pero para algo informal y para un vocabulario reducido como el de los niños es simplemente 'No puedo' y ya, o al menos eso yo siempre lo he dicho, aún en lo formal =P


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buen día:





Servando said:


> ... para corregirle y que no te suenen bien raro (muy raro) las expresiones que él irá aprendiendo de sus amigos y que haya son normales.


¿Por qué tachas "bien"? Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Sigianga said:


> Muy buen día:¿Por qué tachas "bien"? Gracias.
> 
> Saludos


 
Por que a los mexicanos nos da por corregir a todos aunque no estemos bien documentados.

Saludos.


----------



## _Kasia_

Sigianga said:


> Muy buen día:¿Por qué tachas "bien"? Gracias.
> 
> Saludos



Tarde, pero por si algo: 
También puedes decir "bien". Es un adverbio ahí y significa lo mismo que "muy". Así que después de todo no era incorrecto.

Está bien temprano. Ella es bien mala. ¡La comida está bien rica!

Saludos,

Kasia


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Bien_ por _muy_ es un uso _castizo en español_ de aquí y de allá que ya viene _del latín_. Me gusta muchísimo esa forma de usarlo. *Sigan con ello*.


----------



## flljob

_A mí me suena bien raro._ Me parece que es perfectamente correcta.

..._y que no te suenen bien raro las expresiones que él irá aprendiendo de sus amigos y que haya son normales_. Aquí creo que ya no es correcto.

No creo que bien y muy sean equivalentes: no es lo mismo decir _un café bien caliente_, que decir _un café muy caliente_.

Y en cuanto a lo de no estoy pudiendo, por acá se usa, y mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Perdonad la escatología, pero esta consulta me ha recordado un chiste antiguo, en el que uno llama a la puerta de un cuarto de baño que está ocupado.

-¿Se puede?

-... Se va pudiendo...


----------



## Janis Joplin

flljob said:


> No creo que bien y muy sean equivalentes: no es lo mismo decir _un café bien caliente_, que decir _un café muy caliente_




Es lo mismo, a mi no me gusta ni usar ni escuchar el tan llevado y traído "bien", tenía la impresión de que era incorrecto hasta que investigando encontré que estaba equivocada.




flljob said:


> Y en cuanto a lo de no estoy pudiendo, por acá se usa, y mucho.



¿De qué parte de México eres?  Por acá no se escucha frecuentemente, no veo que esté mal conjugado ese verbo en ese tiempo, sin embargo no es usual expresarlo así.

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

El DPD esclarece sobre la palabra *bien*:

«
*2.* Antepuesto a un adjetivo o a otro adverbio, funciona como intensificador enfático, con valor equivalente a _muy:_ _«Pues está bien claro»_ (Marsé _Muchacha_ [Esp. 1978]); _«Yo me vine a dormir porque era bien tarde»_ (MtnCampo _Carreteras_ [Méx. 1976]).»

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá el bien como muy o mucho es común: está bien buena (la comida).

Por otra parte, estar pudiendo creo que sí se puede usar:

- ¿Estás pudiendo con el trabajo y los estudios?

- No esoy pudiendo ir a la oficina todos los días porque tengo que cuidar a mis sobrinos.


----------



## flljob

¿Y es lo mismo decir _está bien buena_ que _está muy buena_ [la comida]?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## flljob

Para mí bien buena tiene un valor perfectivo (¿podrá decirse así de un adjetivo con este adverbio?), mientras que muy buena es un intensificador del adjetivo.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿De qué parte de México eres?  Por acá no se escucha frecuentemente, no veo que esté mal conjugado ese verbo en ese tiempo, sin embargo no es usual expresarlo así.
> 
> Saludos.


Un contexto muy frecuente:
-¿Estás haciendo la tarea de matemáticas?
-Sí, pero no estoy pudiendo.

Saludos


----------



## WTF

jomoalce said:


> Aqui en America del sur tambien es "no puedo". es la forma correcta.


¿Por qué sería incorrecto "no estoy pudiendo"? Creo que ambos están bien dependiendo de lo que se quiera decir:
"No puedo": Se acepta la incapacidad de hacerlo. Si hubo intento ya terminó.
"No estoy pudiendo": No se acepta la incapacidad de hacerlo aunque no se este consiguiendo el objetivo. Se sigue intentando y la acción no termina.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El que sea desusado en muchos lugares no quiere decir que no sea correcto. Aquí el _gerundio funciona nominalmente, como adjetivo_ del sujeto, pero _añadiendo su valor verbal de acción_, que es lo que causa extrañeza a muchos. Para mí, perfecto.


----------



## ManPaisa

En mi versión de español _No estoy pudiendo/consiguiendo/logrando/etc. _es pan de todos los días.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, oraciones como "_no estoy pudiendo superar esta complejidad_" no resultarían nada naturales. Esa curiosidad de nuestro español no se presenta con el verbo _*lograr*_ e ignoro por qué.

Pero ello no significa que el verbo _*poder *_no tiene conjugación en gerundio, sino que se usa en casos distintos, como por ejemplo: "_No sé por qué ella se casó con ese pelagatos, *pudiendo* escoger a cualquier otro mejor_".

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Ynez

Aquí "no estoy pudiendo" no es normal, pero sí sería normal que lo dijera un niño de cuatro años.


----------



## hual

Aquí no se usa la perífrasis verbal "estar + pudiendo".


----------



## mirx

A pesar de lo que dicen los paisanos, a mí también me parece anormal. Independientemente de si es correcto o no, no es algo de todos los días.


----------



## tatius

WTF said:


> "No puedo": Se acepta la incapacidad de hacerlo. Si hubo intento ya terminó.
> "No estoy pudiendo": No se acepta la incapacidad de hacerlo aunque no se este consiguiendo el objetivo. Se sigue intentando y la acción no termina.



De acuerdo con WTF. Quizá es cierto que no es la forma más habitual de decirlo: "no puedo", que es lo más común, no implica que vayas a dejar de intentarlo, por lo que sirve para las dos situaciones. Pero si dices "no estoy pudiendo" tiene un algo trágico, estás sufriendo pero allí sigues erre que erre.



XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí el _gerundio funciona nominalmente, como adjetivo_ del sujeto, pero _añadiendo su valor verbal de acción_, que es lo que causa extrañeza a muchos.



No entiendo eso de un gerundio que funciona nominalmente pero como adjetivo, ¿me hace vd. un esquemita?


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> A pesar de lo que dicen los paisanos, a mí también me parece anormal. Independientemente de si es correcto o no, no es algo de todos los días.



Para mí es de todos los días. 
No estoy pudiendo con la carga de las deudas.
No estoy pudiendo con la suegra.
No estoy pudiendo con la teoría de las dependencias.
No estoy pudiendo con el alemán.

De lo más normal y común. Del diario.


----------



## tatius

flljob said:


> Para mí es de todos los días.
> No estoy pudiendo con la carga de las deudas.
> No estoy pudiendo con la suegra.
> No estoy pudiendo con la teoría de las dependencias.
> No estoy pudiendo con el alemán.



¿Veis? Todos los ejemplos son de lo más trágico...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> No entiendo eso de un gerundio que funciona nominalmente pero como adjetivo, ¿me hace vd. un esquemita?


La categoría nominal comprende adjetivos y sustantivos. Esto es casi de primaria (lo digo por el muñequito verde). Su error es confundir la categoría nominal con el sustantivo, el todo con la parte.
Un saludo sin colorines.


----------



## flljob

tatius said:


> ¿Veis? Todos los ejemplos son de lo más trágico...



Y eso que no vives en México. Menos trágico:
Ya estoy pudiendo con las ecuaciones de segundo grado.
Estoy pudiendo pagar mis deudas.
Ya le está pudiendo (este _le _es mexicanísimo y norteñísimo, ¿o no, Mirx?)


Saludotesn


----------



## tatius

XiaoRoel said:


> La categoría nominal comprende adjetivos y sustantivos. Esto es casi de primaria (lo digo por el muñequito verde). Su error es confundir la categoría nominal con el sustantivo, el todo con la parte.
> Un saludo sin colorines.



No se ofenda. Le pedía sinceramente mayores explicaciones porque no entiendo por qué en "no estoy pudiendo" puede el gerundio estar nominalizado y hacer las veces de adjetivo del sujeto "yo". Me gustaría entenderle.

Un saludo con colorines.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Funciona como lo haría cualquier predicativo, con la particularidad de que como gerundio, además de adjetivo, es también verbo con lo que supone esta categoría: acción. Pero como ves, en esta construcción  no tiene complementos y, por tanto, su valor verbal (que está en el morfema -nd-) es morfosemántico no morfosintáctico.


----------



## tatius

XiaoRoel, mi problema es que a mí no me confunde la carga verbal del gerundio en "no estoy pudiendo", veo claro que hay una acción que se está llevando a cabo, acción por lo demás duradera y trágica, mi problema es que no veo una función adjetiva que usted sí parece ver.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es que el gerundio es realmente un adjetivo. Lo único que lo diferencia de los adjetivos nominales es que puede tener complementos verbales. Por eso el infinitivo (sustantivo), y el participio y el gerundio (adjetivos) se llaman formas nominales del verbo y se oponen en bloque al resto de las formas verbales que se llaman personales. Te darás cuenta que las formas nominales no soportan en español la categoría de persona que es típicamente verbal (el diasistema del gallego y del portugués tienen personas en el infinitivo por un hecho de sustrato céltico, ajeno al resto de las lenguas romances).


----------



## normaelena

Ynez said:


> Aquí "no estoy pudiendo" no es normal, pero sí sería normal que lo dijera un niño de cuatro años.



Muy normal a esa edad porque el niño está siguiendo cierta estructura gramatical que ya conoce. Si puede decir *no estoy jugando*, ¿por qué no hacer lo mismo con cualquier otro verbo?

Por la misma razón muchos dicen "escribido" en lugar de "escrito".
Es que decimos: comido, sufrido, vivido, etc.


----------



## tatius

XiaoRoel said:


> Es que el gerundio es realmente un adjetivo.




De acuerdo, el valor adjetival que veo claro en los participios se me escurre con los gerundios. Entonces, ¿"no estoy pudiendo" vendría a calificarme más a mí (yo, que no puedo) que a describir una acción?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que aquí se está hablando de _dos cosas diferentes_ (y eso es la causa de tan largo y farragoso hilo).
Por un lado la expresión _no estoy pudiendo_, así sin más. Por otro lado una _perífrasis de estar + gerundio_, en la que el gerundio ya es más verbo y lleva complementos verbales.
La primera expresión la comenté de sobra. 
La segunda expresión no tiene nada que ver con el lenguaje infantil (aunque la pueda decir un niño, ¿por qué no?). Yo veo normal decir _no estoy pudiendo con este trabajo, no estoy pudiendo con la tarea_. El que en su propio idiolecto uno no la use, no quiere decir que otro no la pueda usar. No transgrede la estructura de la lengua. 
La estilística y la elección expresiva es algo muy maleable y vario. Como dije esta mañana: _aures aperite_. Hay que abrirse a otras maneras de hablar. Eso nos enriquece. La cuestión es mantener las reglas estructurales de la lengua. Lo demás son zarandajas, y muchas veces prepotencia disfrazada.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Ya le está pudiendo (este _le _es mexicanísimo y norteñísimo, ¿o no, Mirx?)
> 
> 
> Saludotesn



 Esta es la única que me suena, con lo demás no tengo suegra, deudas, no estudio alemán y mis ecuaciones las dejé en la secundaria. Apunto, esta última frase tiene un significado distinto. Ya me está pesando.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Entonces, ¿"no estoy pudiendo" vendría a calificarme más a mí (yo, que no puedo) que a describir una acción?


Nos hemos cruzado y respondí a NormaElena.
A lo que preguntas: sí es un vulgar predicativo del sujeto, cosa muy normal en un adjetivo.
Todo esto lo heredamos del latín que, a su vez, lo hereda del indoeuropeo. Las cosas de la lengua suelen tener derivas incluso milenarias. Así funcionan. Muchas de las cosas que aquí se discuten, si la gente supiese latín, no darían ni para tres mensajes.


----------



## tatius

En fin, a mí me ha quedado ya clarísimo: el hijo de quien abrió este hilo sabe latín.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Que tenga cuidado con los idus de marzo!


----------



## Ynez

normaelena said:


> Muy normal a esa edad porque el niño está siguiendo cierta estructura gramatical que ya conoce. Si puede decir *no estoy jugando*, ¿por qué no hacer lo mismo con cualquier otro verbo?
> 
> Por la misma razón muchos dicen "escribido" en lugar de "escrito".
> Es que decimos: comido, sufrido, vivido, etc.



Sí, también es normal que se equivoquen con las formas verbales.

Lo de "estar pudiendo" no lo veo como equivocación; simplemente no es lo normal. 

Lo que han comentado de "Le está pudiendo (la rabia)" también se dice por aquí.


----------

